# Colors too dark when sublimated



## swe_seifer (Jul 2, 2008)

Im using CorelDraw v14 for Sublimation on hard substrates and im using printer profile Artanium UV 1400 v2.3 also did everything by the book, workspace color set to Internal (1998) RGB, RGB for effects... Import/Export to RGB 

So when printing i get everything very dark... yellow turns orange, lightbrown turs darkbrown, khaki turns dark choclade etc. This is when sublimated... Final product outcome of course, on paper they should look dull i know... Heat, time and preassure according to book also.

Paper is TruePix

Really have no clue whats going on... its the screen to bright or printer to dark ??? how do you adjust that so your somewhere close to real colors ??? Maybe not spot on but you shouldn't see the diffrence so clear... customers will yell if they're not all colorblind.

Any help is mostly appriciated, thanx 

Pics are showing somewhat the diffrence, not easy to photograph the screen but hopefully you get the big picture... Printed colors are too dark compared to screen colors


----------



## swe_seifer (Jul 2, 2008)

Solved my darker colors !!!

I was picking the colors as seen on top picture, i wanted those on the final product but they came out as the lower pic... way off as seen !!!










This i have battling the whole week reading posts, google and finally wrote here... little did i know a simple stupid arrow could cause this behaviour

Look at the color management dialog... labeled stupid arrow, when ticked all colors were bright and wonderful but only on screen  grrr

Now on the lower pic the stupid arrow is unticked leaving the screen showing the Artaniums real colors... Yay 

Seems its easy to overlook the most simpliest of solutions... might be worth looking there once in a while for all of you guys, my setup is all based on RGB... always convert and exporting to RGB as well as for effects and proper printerdriver in my case Artanium... one stupid arrow led me down !!!

Hope you guys also find ways to solve your color correction problems... not always spot on but as close as its possible of course, good luck and salute to all helpful guys and gals in this forum !!!


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I am using the ricoh gx7000 with sublijet inks.
I have color management off to use the power driver but just noticed that effects is checked cymk. And in any of the setup instructiions I could not find if it shoudl be RGB or not.
I assume so but not sure.
Anyone know fer sure ?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

What color are you printing on?


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Should be RGB.


----------



## Tharina25 (Dec 7, 2021)

swe_seifer said:


> Solved my darker colors !!!
> 
> I was picking the colors as seen on top picture, i wanted those on the final product but they came out as the lower pic... way off as seen !!!
> 
> ...


Hi! Where is the picture you are referring to? I also need to know where this tick is that you speak of as I have the same problem


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Tharina25 said:


> Hi! Where is the picture you are referring to? I also need to know where this tick is that you speak of as I have the same problem


12 year old post. He was probably using a picture hosting service that is long gone.

Provide us details on the software, ink brand, and profile (if any) you are using.


----------

